# Looking for different plowing companies in the Buffalo NY area



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I get a lot of calls for estimates around the Buffalo area that I don't service. I'd like to pass the calls off to someone in that area ,so if you want to PM me with your name and number and service area I'll try and pass it along.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

gv call me 523-0219 thanks nick


----------



## TDR Plow (Sep 9, 2010)

grandview;830217 said:


> I get a lot of calls for estimates around the Buffalo area that I don't service. I'd like to pass the calls off to someone in that area ,so if you want to PM me with your name and number and service area I'll try and pass it along.


I know this is a super old post. But I'm in Buffalo if you need someone. 716-228-5615.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

You in the city?


----------

